# Datenübertragung RS 232



## margral2 (15 September 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich benötige eine Software zum Übertragen von Produktparametern.
Die Steuerung die mir die Parameter ausgibt arbeitet mit einer Seriellen RS 232.

mfg.
Fred


----------



## volker (15 September 2005)

terminalprogramm

viel zu wenig informationen um dir helfen zu können.


----------

